# Unterschied Kat2 und Kat4 Lichtgitter



## Mephisto (29 April 2010)

Hallo!

Hier nochmal eine (vielleicht ganz blöde Frage)
Wenn ich einen Sicherheitskreis mit einem Sensor (Sicherheitslichtgitter) einer Logik (Sicherheitsrelais) und einem Aktor (z.B.: zwei redundante Schütze mit Rückführung) aufbauen möchte, zählt dann das Sicherheitslichtgitter als ein Sensor oder als zwei Sensoren(da Sender und Empfänger)

Weiters:
Wenn ich ein Lichtgitter Kat2 PLd habe und die Logik bis Kat4 PLe geeignet ist und ich ein Kat3 System aufbauen möchte, ist dass dann erlaubt oder nicht?
Ich schließe ja das Kat2 Lichtgitter genau wie das Kat4 Lichtgitter nur über OSSD1 und OSSD2 an die Logik. Was macht denn da das Kat4 Lichtgitter um soviel anders/besser?

mfg roland


----------



## Safety (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
das Lichtgitter ist als Sensor zusehen also eine Einheit, Subsystem. 

Wenn du die Anforderungen der Kategorien durchliest steht bei KAT3 Einfehlersicherheit,
ein KAT2 System hat einen Sicherheitskanal und einen Testkanal, kann also nie eine KAT3 Architektur erreichen. Das KAT4 Lichtgitter ist intern Redundant aufgebaut und erkennt viele Fehler, bei dem KAT2 siehe oben.


----------



## Mephisto (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Also das Lichtgitter hat einen Testkanal, jedoch auch zwei Schaltausgänge (OSSD1 und OSSD2) die beide an ein Kat4 Sicherheitsrelais angeschlossen sind. Das Lichtgitter selbst führt auch einen zyklischen Selbsttest(8/min) durch und hat eine Querschlusserkennung. Das müsste dann ja Kat3 sein, oder?
Soll das jetzt heißen, dass das der einzige Unterschied zwischen Kat2 und Kat4 Lichtgittern der ist, dass Kat4 Geräte mehr interne Fehler diagnostizieren können?
Anmerkung: Meine Lichtigtter sind gelb mit blauem Schriftzug und das Kat2 erreicht PLd, das Kat4 PLe

mfg mephisto


----------



## Strabon (21 August 2010)

Bitte nicht verwechseln, Kat2/4 nach en13849-1 und  Typ2/4 bei Lichtgitter/vorhänge nach en61496.
Kat/ Typ ähneln sich in vielen Dingen.. aber es gibt Unterschiede !
Kat bezeichnet die Struktur, während der Typ mehr Anforderungen an das LG definiert und damit eher einem "LG-Sicherheitslevel" entspricht. Die interne Struktur ist da eher freigestellt..

Aber grob stimmt folgendes : Typ2 LG müssen Fehler, die zum Ausfall der Detektion führen, spätestens beim zyklischen Test aufdecken. Bei dir kann es passieren, das dein "Kat2-LG" für 7,5s gefährlich ausgefallen ist, bis es abschaltet... 
Typ4 LG decken diese Fehler innerhalb der Reaktionszeit auf. Bedenke, das auch dein "Kat4-PLe" Lichtgitter spätestens bei der Lichtachse nur einkanalig ist ;-) =>Kat4 Struktur? ;-) 

Erst durch Testung, die all diese Fehler innerhalb der Reaktionszeit aufdeckt, wird das LG Ein-Fehler-sicher und entspricht den Anforderungen der 13849 an PLe .. das ist ein gewisser Mehr- Aufwand, den man bezahlen muss.. ;-)


----------

